# Slightly motion sick - like I was reading in a car



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi all,
For about a week or so I have had an odd pressure in my head behind my face that is mildly headachey; it feels just like the sensation I get if I try to read in a moving car. I think it's a type of motion sickness but I'm unsure. I've never had this last days and days before. It is mild in the morning and worse at night.

I'm wondering if this is a hypothyroid symptom? I am being treated with 100mcg of synthroid; my last lab tests were based on 75mcg doses and were: TSH "normal" at 5.85 (0.2-6.0), FT4 was bottom 15% of normal range; TT3 was bottom 10% normal range. I'm guessing my FT4 has gone up and my TSH is closer to a 3 at the moment...

It seems strange to get a new Hypo symptom when my labs are normalizing... unless this is a hyper symptom? I don't think I feel feel hyper though, I'm still a fan of inertia.

Lately I have also felt more fatigued so I've been concerned that I'm starting another autoimmune attack of some sort (usually begins with fluish feelings and progresses to deep fatigue, pain and hair loss). My ears seem to be ringing pretty nonstop lately too, or I'm noticing it more because my head feels strange.

Any ideas or advice? Has anyone else experienced motion sickness for over a week?


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Im not sure if i can help but i have a constant feeling of motion sickness and pressure in my head. I am steriod dependant as i have adreanal insufficiency and my endo said it could be the medication OR it could be the Hashimotos or addisons disease. I am due for labs for my thyroid this week so we will see the out come of that.

I am also very fatigued so am hoping its just a thyroid thing and with a medication increase it will go. I also need vit d... have u had this tested?

Have u changed anything in ur diet?? I realise u have Celiacs, so u are fully gluten free yes?? Is there a chance something might have slipped there? a food product change maybe?? I would look into everything, and pop along to ur drs and get some advice. Better to get checked and rule a few things out 

Hope someone else can offer u better advise soon.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

mouthy83 said:


> Hi Im not sure if i can help but i have a constant feeling of motion sickness and pressure in my head. I am steriod dependant as i have adreanal insufficiency and my endo said it could be the medication OR it could be the Hashimotos or addisons disease. I am due for labs for my thyroid this week so we will see the out come of that.
> 
> I am also very fatigued so am hoping its just a thyroid thing and with a medication increase it will go. I also need vit d... have u had this tested?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. 

I last had my vitamin D checked 6 months ago and have since tripled my D3 dosage so I hope that's not it, but it's winter in Canada so low D is a possibility.

I have eaten more junk and sweets over the holidays so I suppose that could be part of it: too much sugar. I'm pretty sure I have not eaten gluten but thanks for the suggestion.

I'll mention it to my doctor when I go but he isn't exactly proactive... or helpful. LOL:rolleyes:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nvsmom said:


> Hi all,
> For about a week or so I have had an odd pressure in my head behind my face that is mildly headachey; it feels just like the sensation I get if I try to read in a moving car. I think it's a type of motion sickness but I'm unsure. I've never had this last days and days before. It is mild in the morning and worse at night.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is a hypothyroid symptom? I am being treated with 100mcg of synthroid; my last lab tests were based on 75mcg doses and were: TSH "normal" at 5.85 (0.2-6.0), FT4 was bottom 15% of normal range; TT3 was bottom 10% normal range. I'm guessing my FT4 has gone up and my TSH is closer to a 3 at the moment...
> ...


Have you ever had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? Have you had a Ferritin lab test run?


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

this is in my top 3 of symptoms.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Andros said:


> Have you ever had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? Have you had a Ferritin lab test run?


No. My doctor hasn't offered an ultrasound, but to be honest, I haven't asked for one either. I didn't worry about it since I had hypo symptoms for well over a decade before doctors agreed I had a problem and started treating me; so I figure if there was a major problem it should have become more apparent before now... There might be some logic in there somewhere. 

Is an ultrasound a good idea? I didn't worry about it (for cancer) as my TPO Ab was not that high, just at the tope end of the normal range.

My doctor refused to give me a ferritin test. He said standard blood work would show any deficiencies and there was no sign of anemia. My last blood work was 6 months ago when my high TSH and celiac was found.



Brucergoldberg said:


> this is in my top 3 of symptoms.


So "car sickness" is a symptoms. Just a new one for me.... I wonder why I'm getting new symptoms now. At least it's not as extreme as some of the other symptoms I've had.

I wish we came with a user's manual.


----------

